# حصرياً فيديو محاضرة Spread Spectrum باللغة العربية - م. أمير عزت



## amir_ezat (11 يوليو 2013)

نسألكم الدعاء

Spread Spectrum ظ…ط­ط§ط¶ط±ط© ط¥طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ - ظ…. ط£ظ…ظٹط± ط¹ط²طھ - YouTube


----------



## مهندسه_اتصالات (18 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alknani (8 سبتمبر 2013)

احسنت اخي بارك الله فيك ....
اذا كان في كتاب فيه شرح موسع على هلموضوع ارجوك تخبرني


----------



## سلطان الكون (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوور تشكر وسويت لك اشتراك


----------

